# Hammer Grip Style Slingshot - (Redrawn)



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Jörg's Hammer Grip Style Slingshot, outline file is redrawn for take a clear printout.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks! Have some rep. Welcome, too.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey, thanks for that! Good job.

Jörg


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

谢谢 Dan

Vielen Dank, Jörg


----------

